# Bright cutting the crease



## nanefy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Ok Ok,

So I didn't know when I did these looks that they were called 'cutting the crease'  but here they are anyway.  One of them is perhaps not something I would wear out and about (mind you, I probably would!), but I still love the colours anyway and the other is very much a softer version that you could wear anywhere.  

Hope you like!

This is the more vibrant of the two.  I used:
Primary Yellow Pigment
Electric Eel Eyeshadow
Plum Dressing Eyeshadow
Sushi Flower Eyeshadow
Shroom Eyeshadow
Painterly Paint Pot
Vanilla Pigment
YSL Liquid Liner
Shu Uemura False Eyelashes
Nars Mascara
Facefront Cosmetics Blush in Rue Rosee
Some generic pink lipgloss!






















For this look I used:
Plum Dressing Eyeshadow
YSL Black Liquid Liner
Sushi Flower Eyeshadow
Jest Eyeshadow
Vanilla Pigment
Nars Mascara
Manish Arora Lipstick
Cream Colour Base in Virgin Isle













Anyway, hope you like both looks.  Love em or Hate em, let me know!!

Ciao xxx


----------



## banjobama (Nov 29, 2008)

I demand a tutorial for the second one! Gorgeous!


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 29, 2008)

Both are hot. I love the first one so much!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 29, 2008)

your application skills are phenomenal.


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 29, 2008)

The first one is SO funky, I LOVE it! The second one is lovely and soft - love it too!

I too would love to see a tutorial on the first one!


----------



## Odette (Nov 29, 2008)

I love both of them! Your blending is fantastic!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 29, 2008)

I love them both!


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 29, 2008)

Great looks!!

I want every single eyeshadow you used for the 2nd look!!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I demand a tutorial for the second one! Gorgeous!_

 
i concur!  heck, i demand a tutorial for both! very nicely done.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

I love them both and would love to see a tutorial for both as well!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 29, 2008)

You do an excellent job at cutting the crease... love them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Love both looks! #2 is HAWT!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 29, 2008)

i love both looks.. pretty


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 29, 2008)

ooooh this is hot!! you worked it momma!

Tut please!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 29, 2008)

ooooh this is hot!! you worked it momma!

Tut please!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 29, 2008)

the first one is off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2008)

Your blending is fantastic.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 29, 2008)

Your eyes look gorgeous! I love the second one..


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 29, 2008)

Great job! Your "cutting" is perfect!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 29, 2008)

Hot damn!


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 29, 2008)

awesome job!  I would also love tutorials!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^i agree tutorial plz... the crease looks so clean... nice job


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 29, 2008)

one of the best cutting-crease i've ever seen


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 29, 2008)

LOVE em!!


----------



## Sublim (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing!:d


----------



## carandru (Dec 1, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Great looks!!  You application and blending is fantastic!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 1, 2008)

Very hot!  I love both looks.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 1, 2008)

This is awesome! Both looks are perfect and so precise!


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 1, 2008)

love love love both looks!! you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 1, 2008)

oooo i like veryy much!! you did such a good job the first look is amazing a little spicyy hehe and the second it so classy both very beautiful


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness... these are awesome!!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

Loooove the first look.


----------



## melliquor (Dec 1, 2008)

Both are gorgeous... second one is my fav.  I second that about a tut for the second one.


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 1, 2008)

loves it!


----------



## nanefy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh My Goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So many amazing comments!!! Thanks everyone, its really nice to have you all  say such wonderful things.

I shall do a tutorial for both looks and will post it as soon as I get a chance.  I will post them on my youtube channel and will link to them on the Tutorials forum on here, so that you can all see them.

Thanks once again!

Ciao xxx


----------



## User67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! I especially like the first one!


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice! love the yellow in the first one


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you come move to my neck of the woods and teach me!  My gosh, these are just mind blowing looks.  Thank you.  Now I have something to try to attempt.


----------



## makeba (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh your skillz are amazing. that first one is sooooo hoooottt.


----------



## nanefy (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Can you come move to my neck of the woods and teach me!  My gosh, these are just mind blowing looks.  Thank you.  Now I have something to try to attempt._

 
Oh my, you'll regret ever saying that!!!! I will pack my bags right away!!! lol.  I love staying in Scotland (probably would never move away) but I wish I stayed in the States for maybe 6 months of the year - so girlfriend (I so can't pull that statement off!!! lol) clear me out the spare bedroom!! lol.

Thanks for the huge compliment!!! (gushing!)

xxx


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 1, 2008)

they are both amazing!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## mslips (Dec 1, 2008)

amazing job hun! i always admire the cut crease looks, i wanna see your technique =)


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Dec 1, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE, What brushes do you use?


----------



## Liz2286 (Dec 1, 2008)

You're great at the cut-crease technique! Keep em coming!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 1, 2008)

You rock at cutting the crease! These are two fabulous looks! I also would love to see a tutorial!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 1, 2008)

You are really talented! This is the *perfect* cut crease!


----------



## devin (Dec 1, 2008)

very pretty! these look awesome!


----------



## genie707 (Dec 2, 2008)

You did a hella good job! I love it keep it up!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

hot looks!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved both but the second one is my fave. I'd love a tut as well. Your blending was flawless.


----------



## simplykat (Dec 2, 2008)

i loveeeeee the first one! so funkylicious. but both are awesome!


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

They are both great. Wonderful job!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, your blending is incredible. Both are lovely but I especially love the second one.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 3, 2008)

Absolutely luv the bright cut crease!
Very sexy look!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 3, 2008)

i would rock both looks out and about! superb crease cutting as well


----------



## The_N (Dec 4, 2008)

love it!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! I especially love the first one!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Dec 17, 2008)

O.K. Woman that’s it! 

I’ve begun the packing process of the Louis Vuittons and booked a one-way to Scotland – You are so Hired!

Absolutely Flawless!

Empress of “The Cut” I pay tribute to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where do I mail the check?

Thanks for keepin’ us on our toes and inspiring us!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 17, 2008)

luv it..it almost looks as if it was airbrushed on!!very talented!!


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! Just WOW! Love 'em both


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 18, 2008)

I F****ing Love Both. Amazing Job


----------



## nanefy (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_O.K. Woman that’s it! 

I’ve begun the packing process of the Louis Vuittons and booked a one-way to Scotland – You are so Hired!

Absolutely Flawless!

Empress of “The Cut” I pay tribute to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where do I mail the check?

Thanks for keepin’ us on our toes and inspiring us! 



_

 
Oh shucks man, what a huge huge huge compliment!!!

Hey, if you stay in the states, then get those bags unpacked, Ill be there pronto!! You guys have the best cosmetics, so my bags already packed!!! lol.


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent! Love both the looks!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

REALLY pretty!!


----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 18, 2008)

Looooove, love, love the first one...I soooo need to work on my blending, you seem to have perfected it!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 18, 2008)

these are so pretty!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 18, 2008)

SO cute!! I agree you should so make a tut for the second look! I cannot figure the cutting the crease thing for the life of me.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like them


----------



## Edie (Dec 18, 2008)

Your crease technique is....there are no words....after you have dropped by NewlyMacd's place, you'll have to pop over to mine too! haha


----------



## Regality101 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is so on point.  Great!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 4, 2009)

Those are lovely, and the shape of your eyes is divine.


----------

